# Zilla's on Ice



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ha! Found this from last year.... just thought I'd throw it up again for giggles.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's more in the original thread
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4184


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow...dont think I've ever seen ice thick enough to ride on and GREEN leaves at the same time.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Talk about getting dizzy. Looks like fun though


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bowhuntr said:


> Wow...dont think I've ever seen ice thick enough to ride on and GREEN leaves at the same time.


 Those are probly pine trees more then likely:thinking:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No touque, mittens, grip warmers, heated visor, survival suit, balaclava.......f'n cheaters!!!


----------

